# 2005 sunroof doesn't open



## crashtestdummy (Sep 15, 2006)

I have a 2005 Altima and the sunroof won't open. Windows all work OK. The battery went dead and has since been recharged fully. The service manual says that after a losing power you need to press and hold the open button. I've tried that numerous times, and it still doesn't open.

The 10 amp fuse under the dash is fine. There appears to be a 50 amp fusable link under the hood. How do I access that? It had a clear plastic cover over it, do I need to pry that open to check it? Does the whole unit come out?

Thanks.


----------

